# A few points left to me by a good friend.



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

Real friends are far and few in between, but I've been fortunate to have many. Posting a few points left to me by one of those friends who passed about 11 years ago. He and I hunted deer and points together for many years. When you get my age, many good friends will have gone on, but a few will remain. Younger generations will never know the adventures we had before all the regulations tightened control of how, what, when and where one could go. yes, there was a time when we older folks enjoyed more freedom than we have today.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

A few of the coral points in my collection. I've collected since the mid 1950's.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

Spent three years hunting ceramics and other artifacts in Ark in March of each of the three years. All  in this frame was found on the surface near a river.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

Fifteen years collecting in East Central Al. This is one of the frames. Quarts mostly with some chert.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

A few of the caches I found in Florida many years ago.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

This cache isn't in my collection. But it shows the forms that can be found associated in a Woodland site in the southeast. Hernando, Duval and Safety Harbor points. With some in betweens.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

One of my Woodland frames


----------



## Tentwing (Feb 24, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Sixes (Feb 24, 2021)

Amazing stuff!!  I wish I had friends!


Does that one point in the last cache pic have a hole in it?

I have always been amazed at the quality of Florida stuff. I've never looked down there, but it is amazing what was(is) found there. Every place up here is about looked out


----------



## Cmcharles (Feb 24, 2021)

Amazing, you’ve had some very fortunate finds.


----------



## Son (Feb 24, 2021)

Sixes said:


> Amazing stuff!!  I wish I had friends!
> 
> 
> Does that one point in the last cache pic have a hole in it?
> ...


The hole doesn't go all the way through.


----------



## oppthepop (Feb 25, 2021)

Absolutely amazing finds! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

The covid scare has kept collectors from having artifact shows. Currently the facility my group uses is restricted to only 11 people at one time. Being an American Legion building, the post has decided to keep it closed. After all, how would they select the eleven for a meeting and leave the rest out? Tired of this stuff now. Can't have shows, I decided to post some artifacts. Hope others will as well, so we can enjoy them.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Feb 25, 2021)

Awesome collection! I can only imagine the stories those points could tell...


----------



## walkinboss01 (Feb 25, 2021)

Son, you’re killing me. I’m having some serious artifact envy. LOL. The nicest one I’ve ever seen, had a fossilized small mussel shell in it. My buddy was so excited he was almost crying when he found it. It was like the Indians chipped it out around the fossil. You have an awesome collection. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Here are a few three sided points given to me by an Archaeologist, his wife after his passing, from Panama. I call them monkey points. 1000 AD or so they said.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Bottom plowed this 7 incher up in Early Co. Ga, back when I was managing a farm for timber and hunting. As I was passing the last run, saw it sticking up like a marker. Did the same with a Paleo point once.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Here's a better photo of the celt.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

In about 9 states, I've walked a few miles looking for pointed rocks. Here is a Hernando in Miller Co. Ga.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Don't think you can't get hurt hunting artifacts. Pushing an old dead limb aside, opened up the back of my hand pretty bad. Didn't feel a thing it was cold. In fact, didn't notice the blood until I pointed at this point, using the other hand to take the photo. Miller Co. Ga. Guess you could get snake bit too if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Years ago, had an artifact display room. Not anymore. Never know who might come visit, and sometimes bring friends with em. When some disappeared, my collection went into a safe. Now only field grade stays out and around my den. Believe this photo was in 83.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Some only keep the best, most perfect. My study of point typology since the 60's didn't allow that. Instead, my collection compromised of everything found. The best, brokes. rejects, reworks, association in sites etc. Many years in the dirt, on the surface and digging can give one an education if they're paying attention. Here is some stuff from a Florida late archaic site. A site where Citrus points were the most common. A fine citrus is posted to show how the makers probably wanted most to turn out.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

In the 1980's, I published a couple field guides, didn't take long to get rid of em. Sold them at my cost of printing. The old dot matrix method. Never had then reprinted.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Been at this hobby, and learning ever since the mid 1950's. Have written many articles for journals, newspapers and have done many programs for schools, Boy Scouts, libraries and college classes.  For Florida typology, I use Bullen's publishing, revised 1975, and others published prior to 1990. Point typology for the lower Southeast is my favorite task. Nobody can call all of them correct, but experience helps get most of them right.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Was lucky to collect such a frame of artifacts when going out to Ark in March, three years in a row. Last year was 83 I believe.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

If you've been looking, and walk up on a point like this. You know the feeling.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Had stopped the truck and got out to answer the cell phone. Service isn't too great in our woods. While talking noticed something white out in the cut over. Kirk


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Guess I had better stop before I have everybody out hunting points.


----------



## Mauser (Feb 25, 2021)

No words can describe your collection sir. It's truly amazing!! Thank you for sharing. I've seen a few good collections but none so far can compare to yours. I'm coming to a show when y'all finally get to have one. I'm not far from you l,we live in calhoun co.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Son. I always enjoy seeing your post’s.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 25, 2021)

Son said:


> In about 9 states, I've walked a few miles looking for pointed rocks. Here is a Hernando in Miller Co. Ga.


I see you use a stick for flipping and confirmation before actually bending over as I do.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

ghadarits said:


> I see you use a stick for flipping and confirmation before actually bending over as I do.


The stick is multipurpose. For flipping chips, moving briars aside, keeping balance and a stick is a great weapon for many purposes.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

oldways said:


> I would love to a copy of that I bet it a great guide to have..


I kept a couple copies of each, not letting them go. Last copy seen out in public was in Homosassa Fl back in the 90's, in an antique shop. Lady had me sign it. Apparently in a collection she had bought.
Each publishing had a mistake or two, that's when I was first into publishing, and learned. It's best to have someone as knowledgeable to edit and check your work.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

I've been very fortunate to have had and still have many friends with loads of in the dirt experience. We older collectors were picking up points before it was thought "Cool". In fact back in the day, some would ask why we spent so much time looking for rocks, even if it was arrowheads? Nobody ask that now.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 25, 2021)

Son said:


> I've been very fortunate to have had and still have many friends with loads of in the dirt experience. We older collectors were picking up points before it was thought "Cool". In fact back in the day, some would ask why we spent so much time looking for rocks, even if it was arrowheads? Nobody ask that now.


You must surely have one of the most extensive collections owned by an individual. Do you agree with this? Thank you for giving us a peek.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> You must surely have one of the most extensive collections owned by an individual. Do you agree with this? Thank you for giving us a peek.


Actually, My collection is small compared to some I know about. The reason we don't hear about them is. Some collectors are hoarders, they collect and keep it to themselves and very close friends. I've always thought sharing what I find and know is a part of the hobby. Then there are some who see collecting as an investment, or business. I've never thought about value when it comes to my collection. Could have sold the collection many times, but that's not why I collect. I enjoy finding, learning and sharing.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

From a famous Citrus late archaic site in Pasco Co. Fl.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

In a small creek in Ga, I had just picked up a fine bannerstone. Looking around to see if there were a dozen more, spotted this point right in front of me. With a banner and a fine point, was glad to give up snorkeling through junk, aquatic weeds and snakes. I was cold too. Took the two artifacts and went home that day.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Could be the Bolen type has more variables in shape than any other type.


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

My best eggstone, Found associated with Bolen points. Early Archaic  Quartz


----------



## Son (Feb 25, 2021)

Woodland Hernando points


----------



## Dbender (Feb 26, 2021)

Super nice, I think I'll go out and fill up a low spot in the driveway with mine!?


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 26, 2021)

Unreal collection Son, the best I have ever seen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## campboy (Feb 26, 2021)

That is quite the collection!!


----------



## Buckstop (Feb 27, 2021)

Just incredible! Thanks for sharing


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 27, 2021)

Magnificent!  Appreciate you sharing with us!


----------



## tjchurch (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you sir. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Murray trout bum (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. Enjoyed looking at it.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 3, 2021)

Awesome  doesn't  come close to describing your collection Son. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArmyTaco (May 3, 2021)

Awesome collection. Fields rarely get plowed/tilled these days, so its tough finding real fresh dirt. Thankfully my friend's farm is being cut as we speak and its right along the Uchee Trail and has 2 creeks that T on it with a flint vein. Have found some point, brokes, pottery, abrading stone, preform, and a ton of flakes. Now theyre cutting the pines which are along the higher areas next to the creek, I cant wait to go look. Patiently waiting for them to bulldoze all the stumps up soon.


----------



## slipknot (Jun 3, 2021)

those are stellar sir


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 24, 2021)

Incredible collection. Thank you for sharing. Some of my fondest memories of my Granddad were “arrowhead huntin” on various farms in Early Co with him, my brother, parents, and Grandmom. We always seemed to find something. Looking back, I am pretty sure he planted most of them for my brother and I to find. Either way, “huntin’ arrowheads” with him was the most fun and exciting thing I did growing up. We would nag them to death about taking us,  lol.


----------



## Son (Jul 30, 2021)

I began collecting in the mid 1950 in South Central Florida. Over the years, I've collected in about 7 states, walking plowed fields and finding points while deer hunting. Photo is a partial of my collection in 1983.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 1, 2021)

Son said:


> In a small creek in Ga, I had just picked up a fine bannerstone. Looking around to see if there were a dozen more, spotted this point right in front of me. With a banner and a fine point, was glad to give up snorkeling through junk, aquatic weeds and snakes. I was cold too. Took the two artifacts and went home that day.


I had to google banner stone. What's your take on what they were used for? For some reason I thought they looked like a flywheel or counterweight but just speculation on my part.

While we are at it what were the eggs used for? I found just an egg shaped piece of quartzite in my  yard near Augusta. Nothing about it makes me think it's a Native American egg stone though. No flat sides on it. I just assumed it's water polished by an ancient river or ocean.


----------



## Son (Aug 1, 2021)

Some so called bannerstones were used on the atlatl. Others in my opinion are not suited for such use. Could be the large one's were used as status identity such as importance in a group. Maybe on a staff of sorts.
Eggstones were club heads. Installed on one end of a handle in rawhide with an area cut out and exposing the stone. Reason I say this is because many years ago I saw a video of some primitive tribes somewhere in the world using such stones as clubs. Eggstones are Early archaic period, and found associated with Bolen points.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 2, 2021)

The only point I ever found was near Albany. There was a Native American Camp on the Marine Base where I worked. One of the maintenance shops had some stuff they had found. 

It seems like more stuff is found in West Georgia in general. I say that but I've also seen a lot of stuff found around Telfair County as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2021)

Unbelievable!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 2, 2021)

Artfuldodger said:


> The only point I ever found was near Albany. There was a Native American Camp on the Marine Base where I worked. One of the maintenance shops had some stuff they had found.
> 
> It seems like more stuff is found in West Georgia in general. I say that but I've also seen a lot of stuff found around Telfair County as well.




There`s an ancient chert quarry on the Base.


----------



## sleepr71 (Aug 3, 2021)

Son,Thanks for sharing?.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 3, 2021)

I think it's interesting what y'all find that was traded stuff instead of local flint/chert, etc.


----------

